# Diamond Brawls



## Madmann (Oct 10, 2011)

Most of these pre-steroid era. My favorite is the bitch pitcher who kicks hitter before he approachs.
Yeah real tough these stick-swingers are, reminds me of you punkasses here.






YouTube Video


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 10, 2011)

cant watch it but i think ur the punk ass needle dick


----------



## Madmann (Oct 10, 2011)

sofargoneupRonPaul'sassIcannotthinkstraight said:


> cant watch it but i think ur the punk ass needle dick


 
I know you don't have BO$$ under your forum handle. R U Kidding?

Anyone with their head that far up some old farts anus isn't the boss 
of anything expect brown-noising and anal hair cleaning via the tongue.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the last one where he kicked the catcher onto his ass, other than that I agree with post #2


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 10, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I know you don't have BO$$ under your forum handle. R U Kidding?
> 
> Anyone with their head that far up some old farts anus isn't the boss
> of anything expect brown-noising and anal hair cleaning via the tongue.


 LMAO whos the old fart i got my head stuck up his ass? and thats exactly what im the boss of u didnt get the memo?


----------



## DecaConstruction (Oct 10, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Most of these pre-steroid era. My favorite is the bitch pitcher who kicks hitter before he approachs.
> Yeah real tough these stick-swingers are, reminds me of you punkasses here.


 


Not sure about the punkass part, but that video was the shit.......


----------



## Madmann (Nov 30, 2011)

BITCH FIGHTS


OK this first vid (while softcore) does have some sexual noises that may cause erection.







YouTube Video













Dance followed by Fight:






YouTube Video

















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Fatties Fighting:






YouTube Video


----------



## Madmann (Nov 30, 2011)

Now I do see why white boys/men are so paranoid.

They're fighting skills are absolutely atrocious.







YouTube Video


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Now I do see why white boys/men are so paranoid.
> 
> They're fighting skills are absolutely atrocious.
> 
> ...


 

Now I see why black boys/men hate being called monkey...

The resemblance is undeniable...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 30, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Now I see why black boys/men hate being called monkey...
> 
> The resemblance is undeniable...


 
Wow Ewing looks like a monkey no fucking shit.

Not all blacks in the world look like Ewing.

Just like not all whites in the world look like albino chimps.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Wow Ewing looks like a monkey no fucking shit.
> 
> Not all blacks in the world look like Ewing.
> 
> Just like not all whites in the world look like albino chimps.


 
Find and post a white that looks like an albino chimp...

Funny you use this logic when it comes to an offensive remark toward your kind, but you didn't mind it when making your remark about white guys being paranoid for not knowing how to fight due to some stupid young kids in a you tube vid...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 30, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Find and post a white that looks like an albino chimp...
> 
> Funny you use this logic when it comes to an offensive remark toward your kind, but you didn't mind it when making your remark about white guys being paranoid for not knowing how to fight due to some stupid young kids in a you tube vid...


 

Many Whites believe humans evolved from monkeys to cavemen to modern man.

And I told your stupid ass before I am not black, I'm just not hung up on ignorant racism like you fucktards here.

And from the bitchy complaints about blacks and guys being scared of the gym at night and all that other dumb shit, I would believe many whites are paranoid because they apparently are not skilled enough to defend themselves beyond using pepper spray.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Now I do see why white boys/men are so paranoid.
> 
> They're fighting skills are absolutely atrocious.
> 
> ...


 


Madmann said:


> Many Whites believe humans evolved from monkeys to cavemen to modern man.
> 
> And I told your stupid ass before I am not black, I'm just not hung up on ignorant racism like you fucktards here.
> 
> And from the bitchy complaints about blacks and guys being scared of the gym at night and all that other dumb shit, I would believe many whites are paranoid because they apparently are not skilled enough to defend themselves beyond using pepper spray.


 
So if you arn't black then what are you?...

And if you arn't hung up on ignorant racism then why did you post-Now I do see why white boys/men are so paranoid.

They're fighting skills are absolutely atrocious.

Looks like you can dish it, but can't take it...

Ironically the opposite from your gay sex life where you prefer to take it...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 30, 2011)

ExLe said:


> So if you arn't black then what are you?...
> 
> And if you arn't hung up on ignorant racism then why did you post-Now I do see why white boys/men are so paranoid.
> 
> ...


 

It baffles me that human is actually proud to be that retarded.

Look at the fucking video idiot and look at it carefully. People are laughing.

Clearly its a "fun" video meant to show kids clowning around.
I was merely making a joke and its your feathers that got ruffled.

The only irony is you be unable to catch yourself before display such dimwittedness.

I pity anyone who's stupid or desperate enough to be real life friends/companions with you.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> It baffles me that human is actually proud to be that retarded.
> 
> Look at the fucking video idiot and look at it carefully. People are laughing.
> 
> ...


 

I am not taking about the video, I am talking about the comment you made after the video... 

And I didn't get my "feathers ruffled" I just dished it back... 

Then you went on a rant saying " I'm just not hung up on ignorant racism like you fucktards here" after yourself making an ignorant racist comment...

So why are you avoiding my question?...

If you arn't black then what are you?...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 30, 2011)

White. And I didn't make a racist comment. Whites are generally the most paranoid.
You made the comparison of blacks to monkeys like there's no such thing as white monkeys.

That is ignorant racism.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> White. And I didn't make a racist comment. Whites are generally the most paranoid.
> You made the comparison of blacks to monkeys like there's no such thing as white monkeys.
> 
> That is ignorant racism.


 
Show me the data that proves this...

What about your statements claiming you hate all fags?...

Isn't that ignorant?...

When did I say there was no white monkeys?...

You still havn't posted a pic of a white person that looks like a white monkey...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> It baffles me that human is actually proud to be that retarded.
> 
> Look at the fucking video idiot and look at it carefully. People are laughing.
> 
> ...



Kinda like when you fail to use spellcheck? Or proof read your posts?

*being


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Kinda like when you fail to use spellcheck? Or proof read your posts?
> 
> *being


 
It's his ebonics...


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Most of these pre-steroid era. My favorite is the bitch pitcher who kicks hitter before he approachs.
> Yeah real tough these stick-swingers are, reminds me of you punkasses here.
> 
> 
> ...



But that doesn't stop you from sword swallowing their dicks.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Kinda like when you fail to use spellcheck? Or proof read your posts?
> 
> *being


 
And you have just been a victim of your own post of irony.

Because the word is _B-I-N-G_ not being as in a lifeform.

Now back into your cellar cave bitch before your idiocy become contagous.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Show me the data that proves this...
> 
> What about your statements claiming you hate all fags?...
> 
> Isn't that ignorant?....


 
Faggots are not a form of race you peanut brain baboon.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 2, 2011)

Madmann said:


> And you have just been a victim of your own post of irony.
> 
> Because the word is _B-I-N-G_ not being as in a lifeform.
> 
> Now back into your cellar cave bitch before your idiocy become contagous.



Lol.

*life form
*contagious 

The difference here is that I intentionally use slang and misspellings in my posts so readers can picture the way I talk.  You're just a stupid fuck that needs a link to an online dictionary.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol.
> 
> *life form
> *contagious
> ...


 
That's brutal. Just down right awful.

If your fellow numbskulls are foolish enough to fall for that bull then so be it.

Unfortunately I deal with screwballs like you more often than I care to, and I've heard it all.

Bottom line is you cretins freaking out over one letter misspelling is outrageously pathetic.

And why I've said countless times that you all need real psychological help/treatments.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 3, 2011)

Madmann said:


> That's brutal. Just down right awful.
> 
> If your fellow numbskulls are foolish enough to fall for that bull then so be it.
> 
> ...



And you need to get a life beyond Sonic.  You fucking loser.  How was your conjugal visit with your boyfriend in prison?


----------



## Madmann (Dec 3, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> And you need to get a life beyond Sonic. You fucking loser. How was your conjugal visit with your boyfriend in prison?


 
And you need to get a life beyond obsessing over and stalking me.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 3, 2011)

Madmann said:


> And you need to get a life beyond obsessing over and stalking me.



Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 3, 2011)

Madmann has a boyfriend in prison?


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 3, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Madmann has a boyfriend in prison?



Boyfriend.  Pimp.  Same thing in his case.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 3, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Don't flatter yourself.


 
Its not flattery you incompetent dumbass, its reality and frustration.

I try to forget you and you keep coming back with annoying bullshit.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 3, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Madmann has a boyfriend in prison?


 
No but your father did, and so did his father.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 3, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No but your father did, and so did his father.



Maybe not your boyfriend, but he's your pimp.  Other inmates get a half hour on your ass for one cigarette?


----------

